
Gender Diversity - sinak
http://avc.com/2017/03/gender-diversity
======
cwperkins
I don't know what to think anymore.

[http://imgur.com/a/4gr8Y](http://imgur.com/a/4gr8Y)

~~~
cwperkins
To be clear, I support all causes. But at what point are we reaching
hypocrisy? Everything is being turned the other way and the worst part is,
it's seemingly becoming ok to do so.

